# Screen Cracked(yes another thread sorry)



## srs731 (Jun 15, 2011)

Okay, So i did quick search, probably could have done better but i'm angry sooo oh well.

I dropped my phone, not a very high drop either its bullshit. Cracked the screen dent in the bezel.

My phone works fine, but from a little searching the digitizer is glued to the screen, yes it can be done but chances of it actually being done properly are slim to none.

I believe I read if you send it out to Samsung they will do it for around 178.00.

Has anyone found a cheaper place to do this? I can't believe the cheapest screen replacement is just under 200.00. I can get a new phone off craigslist for 400, how is that 1/2 the cost.

Stefan


----------



## WhataSpaz (Feb 20, 2012)

Do you have insurance?


----------



## srs731 (Jun 15, 2011)

WhataSpaz said:


> Do you have insurance?


No. I have never cracked a screen before. This was my first s3 drop since release







I even have a right pocket only rule. Such a shame ;( 
Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## brkshr (Jun 16, 2011)

srs731 said:


> No. I have never cracked a screen before. This was my first s3 drop since release
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have a left pocket only rule


----------



## srs731 (Jun 15, 2011)

brkshr said:


> I have a left pocket only rule


Yeah unfortunately I bumped my door frame and it fell out of my hand landing on the metal strip that separates the carpet from my wood flooring.

I ordered a glass screen on ebay for 23.00 and a Digitizer/screen tape to lay on the new piece of glass.

Hopefully I with the DIY writeup's and youtube ill be able to do it successfully.


----------



## brkshr (Jun 16, 2011)

srs731 said:


> Yeah unfortunately I bumped my door frame and it fell out of my hand landing on the metal strip that separates the carpet from my wood flooring.
> 
> I ordered a glass screen on ebay for 23.00 and a Digitizer/screen tape to lay on the new piece of glass.
> 
> Hopefully I with the DIY writeup's and youtube ill be able to do it successfully.


That sounds like a decent price to me. Good luck with that!


----------



## WhataSpaz (Feb 20, 2012)

Wow, karma's a bitch lol I just cracked mine. It's usable, but isn't the best to look at...just going through asurion


----------



## srs731 (Jun 15, 2011)

WhataSpaz said:


> Wow, karma's a bitch lol I just cracked mine. It's usable, but isn't the best to look at...just going through asurion


yeah mine is usable too but just very ugly. Plus its a pretty nasty crack. All webbed and just plain shitty.

At least you have insurance. My parts are in the mail. Can't wait to see if I can pull it off.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------

